# Cherry Chocolate Pie...+ Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 30, 2002)

CHERRY CHOCOLATE PIE

Yield: Makes 1 pie; serves 8
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes

INGREDIENTS

-  1 prepared 9-inch pie shell, baked

Cherry Topping Ingredients:

-  1-3/4 cups thawed frozen pitted tart cherries
  (1/2 or a 1-pound bag)
-  1/2 cup sugar
-  1 tablespoon cornstarch
-  1/2 teaspoon almond extract

Chocolate Filling Ingredients:

-  6 ounces soft fat-free cream cheese
-  1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips
-  3 tablespoons fat-free milk

DIRECTIONS

For the topping, combine the cherries, sugar, 1/4 cup water,and the cornstarch in a medium saucepan. Stir well to dissolve the cornstarch. Cook over medium heat, stirring often, until the sauce is thickened and clear. Add the almond extract and stir to blend. Refrigerate the sauce to chill and firm.

For the filling, combine the cream cheese and chocolate chips in a small pan or in the top of a double boiler. Cook over very low heat, stirring constantly, until the chips are melted; add the milk and stir until the mixture is smooth.

Pour the chocolate filling into the baked pie crust. Let cool at least 10 minutes, or until the pudding sets. Gently spread the cooled cherry topping over the chocolate layer. Chill the pie at least 2 hours before serving.

At serving time, cut into 8 equal pieces.

Nutritional Information Per Serving: (1 slice)
Calories: 265, Fat: 11g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Sodium: 274mg, Carbohydrate: 36g, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Sugars: 23g, Protein: 7g ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 2-1/2 Other Carbohydrate, 1-1/2 Fat


----------

